
American Mystery: Consumers Aren't Spending Despite Booming Job Market - happyscrappy
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-03-12/american-mystery-story-consumers-aren-t-spending-even-in-a-booming-job-market
======
JSeymourATL
Here's a more important number impacting the economy:

Nearly 33 percent of the Americans above age 16 are not part of the workforce,
the highest number since 1978. The Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS) report
issued recently has found 92,898,000 Americans above age 16 not a part of the
labor force of the country as on February 2015 >
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2015/03/08/the-
most-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2015/03/08/the-most-
important-part-of-the-unemployment-numbers-those-not-looking-for-work/)

